# Grainger Stevenson



## HopefulFirstTimer (Feb 7, 2011)

I have a Grainger Stevenson 'Power System Analysis' book for sale if someone is interested for $160.

I used it to study for my PE - Power Exam in October and passed.


----------



## cableguy (Feb 8, 2011)

FWIW you can pick up the hardcover version used on Amazon for around $80-$90. That's what I did, and it was in perfect shape. Just sayin'... 

I'm not selling mine, it's a good book for me to keep.


----------



## Deadbeat_Mike (Mar 8, 2011)

I bought an international edition for something like $30. Same book.

Free markets rule.


----------



## sd3232 (Mar 10, 2011)

you can get grainger-stevenson book for $50 on ebay, if original poster bought it for $180, dang dude, u gotta search around for the best deal sometimes


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 10, 2011)

A website that was very helpful to me in finding the best deals on reference materials was addall.com. It's best to search by ISBN but you can also search by title or author as well.


----------

